# Purple sheetrock?



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

What is this stuff? I have never seen it before.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's just greenboard but mold resistant. Kitchen and bath stuff.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

It's called XP board. Description is as Teetorbuilt says.

You can find more information on the NATIONAL GYPSUM COMPANY website, under 'mold resistant products'.


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

That would make sense, in a school.
Thanks


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

It might be high abuse board, You can tell by lifting it cause it's twice as heavy as a sheet the same size or you can try and cut it cause thats not easy either.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes and yes. Take a look here to learn more about it.

Barney Board


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

Here in central Fl. we hung the purple or what we called "blue board" when the house got hard coated, and grey sheetrock when the house was finished with regular mud. The purple sheetrock is more impact resistent, and along with the hard coat it made for really tough walls.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Mudd Dogg said:


> Here in central Fl. we hung the purple or what we called "blue board" when the house got hard coated, and grey sheetrock when the house was finished with regular mud. The purple sheetrock is more impact resistent, and along with the hard coat it made for really tough walls.


Wish I had known about this stuff 5 months ago. Just did a few portables for a wildlife hospital and used blackboard/epoxy to make it washable, one deer kick however... i'll be back.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

“Blueboard” is the traditional name for a veneer plaster system.

National Gypsum makes 2 high density purple gypsum boards:

Hi-Abuse XP Wallboard is abrasion, mold and mildew resistant

Hi-Impact XP Wallboard is the same but with a fiberglass mesh imbedded near the back surface.

Neither can be used in a wet area.

I wonder if the face is as tough and easy to repair as a blueboard system.


----------

